# Buying advice: 28" Cub, Ariens, Honda?



## mgvrmark (Dec 13, 2017)

Driveway: 120x10 Parking area at house end of driveway: 60x60 Both are asphalt, new 6 yr ago in perfect condition, almost no slope. Usual plow pile at end. Sidewalk: 40x5 pavers. No neighbors nearby.
Location & snow type: eastern Pennsylvania, average about 35" annually. Most often 3 to 6", occasionally 12"+, rarely 18-24". Usually moderately dense (snowball snow) to wet/heavy, occasionally dry powder.
Me: age 62, 5'8" 200 lbs, reasonably fit, no health issues. I will be the only user. Have used snowblowers for 30 years.
Current machine: Snapper M1227E 27" 2-stage 6 yr old
Concerns: My existing Snapper doesn't have power steering, hard to turn, so I want new machine with steering. Also, with the 60x60 parking area I need to throw snow over 30 ft, and the Snapper usually falls short.
Local sources: excellent independent dealer 1 mi from house that sells Ariens and Cub. Another excellent dealer 10 mi away sells Ariens, Toro, and Honda. I want to trade my existing Snapper, so I'd buy from a dealer, not a big-box store. 
Budget: not an issue ... I can afford a $2800 machine if it's really worth it. This will be the last snowblower I buy, want it to last 10 years (and be happy with it for 10 years), I don't intend to clear my own driveway when I'm 70+ years old.

I've narrowed the field down to the following models:
Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO: good reputation for rugged, dependable machines ... SHO has larger engine and better impeller, so I assume it will throw farther. "Auto Turn" steering (differential). Manual chute controls.
Cub Cadet 3X28 HD: three stage sounds good on paper ... largest engine 357cc of the bunch, so maybe it will throw further, but impeller is only 12" ... clutch-type steering, dual triggers ... manual chute controls ... reviews mention problems with windrows and small piles left at end of run ... Chinese engine, MTD build quality.
Honda HSS928AWD: expensive! ($2700) ... hydrostatic drive sounds like it's much better than 6-speeds on Cub and Ariens ... electric joystick chute control looks really nice ... but smallest engine of the group (270cc) so I'm worried that it might not throw 30+ ft ... reviews mention clogging problems.
And I guess if I'm considering the Honda, I may as well consider Ariens Pro 28 Hydro ($2800) ... includes EFI ... 420cc engine, SHO impeller should throw really far ... but still has manual chute controls

General advice & comments on these models? Some of my questions: 
1) which will throw the furthest? Ariens, with their SHO engine & impeller? Or Cub, with the largest engine but smaller impeller? 
2) I'm worried about Ariens Auto Turn differential, I know how differentials work, if one wheel slips (like on ice) the other wheel stops moving, no torque to opposite wheel, so I'm worried that the Ariens may have trouble propelling itself through deep snow if there is ice underneath -- the dual clutch trigger-type steering makes more sense to me (axle is "locked" when clutches are engaged). But using the little triggers may get tiring, esp if I get some arthritis in my hands in a few years.
3) Is the three-stage design just a gimmick? Or does it really work better than 2-stage? Seems to me that 3-stage may have an advantage for deep snow, drifts, plow piles but wouldn't necessarily throw snow any further -- just chew through the pile better.
4) 6-speed vs hydro: the speeds on my current Snapper are poor, only use 1 & 2, rarely 3, and 4/5/6 are useless (way to fast) ... R1 and R2 are both too slow. Have heard that the Cub has the same problem, maybe worse. Does Ariens have better speeds than Cub? Or should I spend the extra money (twice the price) for a hydrostatic drive?

Sorry for long post but I am trying to do my due diligence, last snowblower I'll ever buy (I hope!). Thanks for any advice/comments.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey there, 

1) I think it’s safe to say that the Honda will throw the furthest. The ariens will likely out throw the cub cadet.
I have an area of my driveway that I would need to double blow if I was using a lesser machine. Honda’s throwing distance works very well for me. 

2) I think the trigger steering concept is way better then auto turn. Many people have use and love auto turn, personally it’s not my cup of tea.

3) 3 stage might have something to it, but it certainly has not proved to be much of an asset. It is prone to shear pin breakage. And doesn’t reduce working time by anything measurable.

4) hydro transmissions are excellent! Once you get a custom to one you don’t want to go back. It’s perfect for snow removal because you can adjust your speed to exactly the amount of snow you are blowing. I adjust speed to where the engine is heavily loaded just above it’s torque peak. 

Honda’s come in wheeled and track, so if you think tracks are unnecessary then simply opt for the wheeled model.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Welcome to SBF!

My choice preferences (in order) would be:

1) Honda HSS928AWD
2) Ariens Pro 28 Hydro
3) Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO

If you want your next snowblower to last 10+ years, I wouldn't be comfortable with the Cub Cadet.

From the description of your driveway, I don't think you'll have any issues with Ariens AutoTurn feature. 

Many people see MTD's three-stage system as a gimmick and say a good-quality two-stage is just as effective. Others say it does make a difference, especially at the EOD pile. My question has been and still is, if the 3-stage system is really that much better, why haven't Ariens, Honda and Toro embraced it (unless it's a patent issue).

The general consensus is that if you get a machine with the hydro transmission, you'll probably never want anything else ever again.

That's my $.02 - I'm sure others will be giving theirs and there's a LOT of knowledgeable folks on this forum.

Whatever you end up getting, be sure to post pics!

Good luck.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Has the $2,099 (list) Toro Power Max HD 1028 been looked at and removed from consideration? if so why?


It's a proven design with great reviews 


.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

+ 1 for the Toro! I sell them and can have a pick of any blower the power max HD is all me and my family run. Cub no, Ariens good, Honda good, Toro really nice.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

tdipaul said:


> Has the $2,099 (list) Toro Power Max HD 1028 been looked at and removed from consideration? if so why?
> 
> 
> It's a proven design with great reviews
> ...


Well said, and it would be my first choice also.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

351beno said:


> + 1 for the Toro! I sell them and can have a pick of any blower the power max HD is all me and my family run. Cub no, Ariens good, Honda good, Toro really nice.


Yep, ditto.


----------



## mgvrmark (Dec 13, 2017)

I'll take a look. The Toro dealer didn't mention it when I was there, he kind of guided me towards Ariens.


tdipaul said:


> Has the $2,099 (list) Toro Power Max HD 1028 been looked at and removed from consideration? if so why?
> 
> 
> It's a proven design with great reviews
> ...


----------



## mgvrmark (Dec 13, 2017)

OK just looked at Toro 1028 PowerMax HD specs ... playing devil's advocate, on paper, it doesn't seem as good as the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO. Am I missing something? Ariens has 14" impeller (vs 12" Toro); Ariens rated 55 ft throw (vs 45 Toro); Ariens rated 2400 lb/min (vs 2100 Toro); I believe Ariens has US-made engine vs Chinese Toro; Ariens has cast iron gear case vs aluminum for Toro; Ariens has steel chute vs plastic on the Toro.


Toro has trigger/clutch steering (vs differential for Ariens), and I really like the Toro Quick Stick chute control, so those are two pluses for Toro. 


But it looks like the Ariens will throw further, and that's pretty important to me. Ariens may be more ruggedly built.


Ariens price $1200, Toro price $1800, I can afford the Toro but is it really better than the Ariens? What am I missing? My guess is that you can't go wrong with either of these machines, but why spend 50% more for the Toro?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I’d rather have a Honda over toro and ariens but if picking between ariens and toro. TORO for me.

Specs on paper isn’t everything. The LCT engines on ariens machines are Chinese made too. The loncin engines on toros have a better track record for reliability and serviceability.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

There is nothing superior about that Toro to the Deluxe 28SHO. Not one thing. Except the price. 

The dealer I deal with, who sells a lot of machines both for Toro and Ariens, always recommends the Ariens when people ask him what he would pick and why. Price, better built machines/durability, less trouble, and better support from Ariens. 

Yet if you go to another dealer near me who sells both Ariens and Toro, he will tell you he prefers the Toros over the Ariens yet when I ask why, he just shrugs his shoulders and smiles. I see a lot more Toros out in his repair lot though vs Ariens.. So that does make me wonder. 

I personally am not a fan of that joystick chute control and all the plastic on the Toro. Personal preference. I will say that you can't go wrong with Honda, Toro, or Ariens. But get the most bang for your buck. It is your hard earned money. 

I got me the Deluxe 28 SHO and only had 1 issue with it, that was with the recoil. My brother yanked it to start it and it broke  My dealer shipped me a new one right away. Never any other issues. Only sold it because I needed the money  Sold it for $50 less than I paid for it after 1 season of use.


----------



## mgvrmark (Dec 13, 2017)

Hmmm ... dealer swore that LCT was American made ... 




drmerdp said:


> I’d rather have a Honda over toro and ariens but if picking between ariens and toro. TORO for me.
> 
> Specs on paper isn’t everything. The LCT engines on ariens machines are Chinese made too. The loncin engines on toros have a better track record for reliability and serviceability.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

We get more Ariens back for repairs than toro's. Most toro's get sold and we don't see them back for 5+ years and then its still easy stuff. I wish I could say the same for ariens. They change stuff way to much and we can't keep it all in stock. Toro has left the powermax mostly the same since 2004 why because it works. The wheel lockout is awesome on the toro. Not only does it let you turn easy you can use both at the same time to stop the wheels while still on the drive handle to save the friction disk from disengaging. Say your in 2 gear and hit the bottom of the driveway and a plow has a nice mess for you just pull up both let the snow clear let go and off you go. Nothin has worn and over time the disk, belts, and bearings will last longer.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

mgvrmark said:


> Hmmm ... dealer swore that LCT was American


Look at both real good. I hate the lct controls and the thin sheet metal covers everywhere are aweful to get back on. The loncin motors I really thought would be junk but they have turned out to be great.


----------



## mgvrmark (Dec 13, 2017)

mgvrmark said:


> Hmmm ... dealer swore that LCT was American made ...


Just googled LCT ... site says they are "American owned, managed, and operated" but doesn't say where the product is manufactured -- which leads me to believe that at least some of their products aren't manufactured in USA or Canada.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Another vote for a toro. My 926oxe works great in all snow conditions .


----------



## jburson250 (Oct 25, 2017)

Some of the machines you're considering are disc drive while some are hydro.

How 'bout this Ariens disc drive beast:

https://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-products/snow-blowers/professional/professional-28

$2199 window-sticker price.


----------



## mgvrmark (Dec 13, 2017)

Jim, I think if I'm going to spend upwards of $2000, I'll probably go for hydrostatic drive -- either the Honda or the Ariens Pro28 Hydro. Just have to decide if hydro is really worth the cost. The way I feel at this moment, the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO seems like it has all the performance I need at $1100, a bargain. I've always been frustrated with the disk drive on the Snapper (F4, 5 and 6 are useless, way to fast -- R1 useless, and even R2 is too slow). The hydro obviously allows infinite speed selection but the bigger benefit is the ability to change speed while blowing, without stopping to shift gears. I could really see myself using that feature a lot, I get a lot of drifting and uneven snow depth on my long-ish driveway, I can certainly imagine starting out slow and then adjusting the hydro to a faster speed, on the fly, halfway down the driveway where the snow is often less deep due to wind.


Just not sure yet if that's worth an extra $1500 ... 




jburson250 said:


> Some of the machines you're considering are disc drive while some are hydro.
> 
> How 'bout this Ariens disc drive beast:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Many good posts here and you have a healthy budget to work with. Always get behind and try to play around with any machine you are considering. It seems like you have done a fair amount of research your choices are pretty solid (Honda or Ariens). The Honda is among the most feature rich machines you can buy. The Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO is a very solid, well built machine but bare bones compared to the Honda HSS you are considering. The Ariens Quick-Turn manual chutes are very easy to use, not as easy as a Honda electric control but easy. The Toro Quick Stick chute control is very intuitive but I agree with GoBlowSnow, I just don't like all the plastics/polymers, thin edged steel on Toro's 2 stage machines. I trust based on members here they are well engineered and perform well. As far as dealers go some are more honest than others like any other people. Doing your own research is crucial for long term satisfaction with your purchase.

As you you know a dealer is a business and is looking to maximize their profit (nothing wrong with that or why be in business). That being said a dealer will likely push what is more profitable. A good dealer who values their long-term relationship with local customers doesn't want you constantly banging on their door with a lemon or low quality machine. However they will often push the more profitable unit when they are able to do so.

LCT is a U.S. based company that claims to have hired a lot of ex Tecumseh engineers they manufacture their engines in China. Toro is a U.S. based company that manufactures their 2 stage machines in Mexico (it's cheaper than manufacturing them in the U.S.) and sources their engines from Loncin of China a maker of motorcycles. Ariens a family owned multi-generational business based out of Brillion WI manufactures their snowblowers in the U.S., specs their engines to LCT. Honda now makes their 2 stage machines in the U.S. in NC starting with the recent HSS models, their 2-stage blower engines I believe are manufactured in Malaysia. Best of luck on your search for the right machine.


----------



## jburson250 (Oct 25, 2017)

mgvrmark said:


> Jim, I think if I'm going to spend upwards of $2000, I'll probably go for hydrostatic drive -- either the Honda or the Ariens Pro28 Hydro. Just have to decide if hydro is really worth the cost. The way I feel at this moment, the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO seems like it has all the performance I need at $1100, a bargain. I've always been frustrated with the disk drive on the Snapper (F4, 5 and 6 are useless, way to fast -- R1 useless, and even R2 is too slow).
> 
> Just not sure yet if that's worth an extra $1500 ...


Your logic is sound. Hydro wasn't available when I bought my Pro 28 in fall '13. If I had to buy another blower today, I'd surely get another Pro 28, and most likely one with hydrostatic drive.

If you feel the Deluxe 28 is right for your situation, then that's the one to get. Buy the most powerful engine you can afford, and the narrowest bucket that meets your clearing needs.

Your Snapper disc drive issue may be due to improper adjustment of the friction disc carrier. Or it could be a design problem. For sure, the two reverse speeds on my Pro - and my new Classic, as well - are both useful and often used. I've never used "6" for moving snow - only for transport, and then with the bucket/skids lifted off the driveway by downforce on the grips. I mostly use "1" thru "4" for snow removal. Having never used an equivalent hydro machine, I can't compare or comment on usefulness of the speeds.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*Hmmm....*



mgvrmark said:


> Hmmm ... dealer swore that LCT was American made ...


That would make me wonder what else this dealer doesn't know...


----------



## Top98Percent (Dec 9, 2017)

That is a healthy budget range. Most people's budget stretch is a couple hundred lol

I just bought a Deluxe 28 SHO, so I'll give you my impressions coming from a 27" Husqvarna without steering.
28 SHO was the best bang for the buck in my price range. After I bought mine, the dealer put the Platinum 24 SHO on sale for 1299. I think I would have jumped at that at +100. Didn't even consider it at +300

Driveway is paved, 100x20 with additional 20x20 parking at the top.

The 28 SHO throws snow completely over left of the driveway from the right edge.
Made short work of the end of the driveway piles. It was moderately heavy, crusted. Haven't tested it on really big piles yet, but I don't have any worries.

The auto turn is good. I believe it's the same system Toro has been using for a while.
Only issue I had was muscle memory from the Husqvarna took over and I was trying to lift the front end while turning.
Once I remembered to just guide the machine, it turned on a dime. Basically, one hand holding the drive control down and you can spin in circles effortlessly. Snaked around cars and some obstacles easily. No problems going over grass to clear a path to the oil tank filler.

I am replacing the metal skid shoes. Don't know why they still use metal.
Didn't care about heated handgrips. Never had them and never had cold hands. I wouldn't pay extra or them.

Chute crank is simple, although I wish it was on the opposite side of the drive control lever. I'm right handed, so reaching across to the crank was a little awkward at first, but after a few passes down the driveway it was ok.

Forward speeds were good. 
I wish reverse speeds were faster. Found myself just pulling it backwards instead of using reverse. 

Have any other toys you need? Buy the 28 SHO and add another toy to the stable :grin:

Hope this helps
Good luck


----------



## Top98Percent (Dec 9, 2017)

Let's try this again. My first reply vanished.

You have a pretty health budget stretch there.

I just bought a 28 SHO. Last snowblower was a 27" Husqvarna with no steering.

My driveway is 100x20 with additional 2 car park out at the top.

The 28 SHO has no problem throwing snow from right edge completely over the left side of the driveway. Handles the plow piles with ease.

Auto turn works like a champ. Only issue I had with it was muscle memory from the Husky. I kept trying to lift the front when turning. Once I got the hang of just keeping the front down and turning, it was a breeze. I actually found it easy to do 180 turns with only 1 hand on the handlebars. Easy to snake around cars. No issue going over grass to clear a path to the oil filler. I believe that Toro uses the same version of auto turn/differential in some of it's models.

I will be changing to poly skids. Should make it even easier to turn.

I wish reverse was faster. Found myself just pulling the machine backwards instead of using reverse.
Forward speeds have enough variation to find a comfortable pace.

Chute crank works great, easy to use, but I'm right handed and my natural inclination is to reach across for it with my right hand. A little awkward at first, but felt ok after a while.

Never had handwarmers. Hands never got cold. They weren't a requirement for me.

A week after I bought mine, the dealer put the Platinum 24 SHO on sale for 1299. I think I would have bought that one for the bigger engine at +100 from the 28 SHO. It was no go for my budget at +300. Beyond my budget stretch ;-)

For me, the 28 SHO was the best bang for the buck.

Do you have room in your shed for more toys? Get the 28 SHO and then use the rest of the budget for more toys...

Hope this helps.

Good Luck


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

This is one of the BEST threads on SBF!

whatever you decide, please come back with the report card. 

FWIW I kinda agree with most of the posts here. However I am limited with experience with Honda's only. We received over 500 inches of snow last year and most people have Honda's here.

Ariens is excellent also and is a lot cheaper. some neighbors have them and are very happy . the guy across the street got one from Jack's small engines online for $1199 . no taxes and free shipping. does as well as my Honda's. it has wheels, though. OK for flat drives. 

10 years? these blowers should last a lifetime if properly maintained. I have several Honda's that are 20-34 years old that work as good as new.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

cardo
toro is made in the usa save the loncin engine made in china, i have not found anything suggesting mexico anywhere 

my 928ohxe has been a beast so far, nothing has stuck in the plastic auger housing or chute, turns on it's own track, starts very easy, don't need ear muffs or have to deal with stinky exhaust


----------



## mgvrmark (Dec 13, 2017)

Top98 -- THANK YOU, your post was really, really useful to me. My biggest concerns with the Ariens were 1) does the auto-turn work OK; 2) are the forward speeds OK; and 3) could I adapt to the manual chute controls. I think you guys have answered those questions. My driveway is relatively flat and very smooth, so the auto-turn should work well ... sounds like the disk drive provides a few useful forward speeds ... so there's just the chute adjustment that may be a bit lacking.

I realize the chute crank has to be on the left, due to chute location which is dictated by engine rotation, but I wish the chute crank was on the right -- I'm right-handed. But then again, your right hand has to stay on the drive control lever (one handed operation) if you want to rotate the chute "on the fly". If I had my druthers, the drive control would be on the left, auger control on the right, chute crank on the right ... but that's not the way it is.

I wonder -- has anyone designed a motorized crank for chute rotation on Ariens snowblowers? Maybe I'll start a separate thread on that.

In my mind there are two advantages for the Ariens, over the Honda: larger engine (more power), and auto-turn instead of triggers/clutches. For my driveway, auto-turn should work well, and that's two fewer levers to operate. Plus, in my case, there's a great Ariens dealer 1 mile from my house. The Honda dealer is 10 miles away.


----------



## Top98Percent (Dec 9, 2017)

The drive control is also on the left, so you have to keep the drive engaged with left hand and reach across with right to crank the chute. Opposite of what I used to have. Chute deflector control is also on the left... It's less of an issue the more I use the machine.

Go take 1 for a test drive. My dealer had no problem with me taking a spin with one.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

FWIW, I too have looked at the Cub machines and having owned older MTDs, I am not biased against them. However, the one thing I noticed about the "Cub Cadet" branded engine is that there is no fuel shutoff valve and no real estate to install one. This is unacceptable, especially when compared to even the cheapest Ariens, Husky, Toro, Snapper, Simplicity, etc. that I looked at - all of which have one. Considering the amount of money involved and length of time I would expect to keep the machine, this alone takes all Cubs off even my long list. IMHO, if it is MTDs strategy to make Cub Cadet its premium brand, they are not paying attention to the details.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2017)

Clutch Cargo said:


> FWIW, I too have looked at the Cub machines and having owned older MTDs, I am not biased against them. However, the one thing I noticed about the "Cub Cadet" branded engine is that there is no fuel shutoff valve and no real estate to install one. This is unacceptable, especially when compared to even the cheapest Ariens, Husky, Toro, Snapper, Simplicity, etc. that I looked at - all of which have one. Considering the amount of money involved and length of time I would expect to keep the machine, this alone takes all Cubs off even my long list. IMHO, if it is MTDs strategy to make Cub Cadet its premium brand, they are not paying attention to the details.


Maybe it's fuel injected, no need for shutoff valve, the injector is the valve.


----------



## ck1851 (Dec 20, 2017)

As a former dealer for Honda, Ariens and Toro, among others, and a current Ariens 36Pro user, I would go Honda. I would rate Toro as a good blower but not in the same class as Honda. Ariens is a notch better than Toro also. The Honda hydro drive is a joy to use. Do not get the Honda track drive. It does a great job scraping but it's a bear to maneuver when turning. I'm 63 and went Ariens to get away from the Honda track drive. Just too much work. Both the Honda and Ariens will throw it plenty far, although I added the impeller kit to the Ariens to show up the neighbors. Forget Cub Cadet. The quality just doesn't seem to be there, contrary to my friends at Consumer Reports. Every once in a while I disagree with them, and snow blowers is one of those areas. The quality issues show up after years of use, and I don't think you'll be unhappy with either Ariens or Honda, but I really like Honda wheel drive hydro and will migrate back to that myself when I can find a good buyer for my souped up Ariens 36Pro. Also, I like the orange Ariens cab a lot, better than the Honda, and found the Honda handles just a little low for my taste, so make sure you stand behind both of them.


----------



## mgvrmark (Dec 13, 2017)

*Surprise! bought a Husqvarna*

My search took an unexpected turn ... and I bought a Husqvarna ST327P instead of the three original makes I was considering. The reason is pretty simple, I decided I really wanted hydrostatic drive. Honda has it ($2650), Ariens offers it on their Pro series ($2800), and Husqvarna has it -- exact same hydro as Honda -- for $1600.


Actually it was more like a process of elimination. I can afford the Honda, but I just can't justify $2600+ for a snow blower for my area (average about 40" a year). Ditto the Ariens Pro28 Hydro. I eliminated the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO because the chute controls are awful! I mean c'mon guys ... a hand crank waaaay over on the left, down in front of the dashboard, when your free hand is your right? There may be "engineering" reasons why the crank is where it is, but ergonomically it's a failure. The chute controls on the Ariens Platinum are better and seem OK, but there's no Platinum 28". So Ariens eliminated themselves from consideration -- even though my preferred local dealer sells Ariens.


There just wasn't any compelling reason to buy the Toro. Yes, it has a really nice chute control (Quick Stick). But the Toro costs the same as the Huskie, and doesn't have hydro drive.


I eliminated the Cub Cadet 3X28HD fairly early on, because of concerns about the 3-stage design. There are complaints about it leaving a "windrow" of snow, sometimes digging into the EOD pile too quickly for the impeller to handle the thruput, and breaking shear pins that are hard to replace. Plus lingering concerns about MTD quality -- although it's getting harder to justify those concerns these days, when nearly everyone is assembling snow blowers in the USA but using Chinese engines


I was certainly influenced by the video on movingsnow.com, and his comments about the "new generation" Husqvarna's (post 2016) particularly the 300 series. They are not, in my opinion, the MTD of Europe. That may apply to older Huskies, or even to the 200-series to some extent, but the 300-series machines now appear to be very close in overall quality to Ariens and Toro, in my opinion.


Anyhow, the Huskie ST327P felt like the best choice for me ... good performance, great ease of use (hydro, decent chute controls), fair price, respectable quality. The Huskie dealer is 20 miles away, and I've never dealt with them before, but they had all the right answers to my questions and they seem like honest, dependable people so I think they'll be OK. Like any good dealer, they're assembling/adjusting the machine and will deliver it for free (20 miles!) but they also offered to do a hands-on training session when they deliver it, a little extra that other dealers didn't mention. I probably don't need the training but it's evidence of a dedicated dealer.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow! Nice choice. I've certainly been happy with my Husqvarna. From reading Savage440's thread on his Husky ST330P he loves his machine. 
I think the more you use it the more you will be in love with your's also. Can't wait for some pictures, hint, hint.


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

Consider the Troy Bilt Storm , I love the free wheeling drive . One of the easiest to run snow blowers I've seen .


Old Ariens, built like a tank .. old school Modern anything, powder coated high strength steel [ rust prone ]
No grease fittings, cheap plastic bushings instead of bearings . I doubt you'll find the combination of old school toughness, and cutting edge technology that you [ and nearly everyone else ] wants . I agree, avoid the ' value leaders ' they are the cheapest made, and cost the most in the long run .


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Fat City said:


> Consider the Troy Bilt Storm , I love the free wheeling drive . One of the easiest to run snow blowers I've seen .
> 
> 
> Old Ariens, built like a tank .. old school Modern anything, powder coated high strength steel [ rust prone ]
> No grease fittings, cheap plastic bushings instead of bearings . I doubt you'll find the combination of old school toughness, and cutting edge technology that you [ and nearly everyone else ] wants . I agree, avoid the ' value leaders ' they are the cheapest made, and cost the most in the long run .


A little late to the party, he bought a machine in 2017!


----------

